
Found: The Mythical Google 404 Page - fwdbureau
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110705/11394914975/found-mythical-google-404-page1.shtml
======
wglb
They apparently fixed the link mentioned. I suggest you try
<http://www.google.com/bodusginamaaer> instead.

